

This startup is bridging the gap between today's web and tomorrow's VR - showwebgl
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/4/8727497/sketchfab-hololens-virtual-augmented-reality-3d

======
bproper
I can see this being useful for sharing 3D models and perhaps some items in
augmented reality commerce, but I doubt it will have much of a role to play in
serious VR

